# Princess Bride - A Classic or just Intimidating?



## acapes

I know this is old, but I thought it'd be a funny link to kick off a bit of a chat about _The Princess Bride_:

Ã¢â‚¬ËœInigo MontoyaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ shirt upsets travelers, leads to awkward flight | The Sideshow - Yahoo News

Love the film and as a kid I knew every bit of dialogue, which I doubt I do now. Also the film that made me realise how damn cool both Mandy and Cary are, though I must say, Buttercup bugged me a bit as a character.

Thoughts?


----------



## TWErvin2

For me, the movie is better than the book, which is not a common thing.

Good acting and pacing. Good foreshadowing and neat characters brought to life by the actors portraying them. And some sharp lines. It's a movie that I don't mind watching again every now and then.  Plus, some people say I sort of look like Vizzini.


----------



## acapes

TWErvin2 said:


> For me, the movie is better than the book, which is not a common thing.
> 
> Good acting and pacing. Good foreshadowing and neat characters brought to life by the actors portraying them. And some sharp lines. It's a movie that I don't mind watching again every now and then.  Plus, some people say I sort of look like Vizzini.



Me too - I did enjoy the novel but the film also, for me, has the advantage of being a fav from childhood - and one I then enjoyed as an adult.

Agreed! Great pacing and the dialogue I love - the interplay between Inigo and Fezzik I love too.

And I checked your blog and I do see a slight resemblance to Wallace Shawn


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

I loved the movie! I must confess buttercup did bother me as well. she seems kind of stupid in a way. Wesley on the other hand, He was smart and awesome. And hot if I may say so. he was awesome. however I must say that my favorite character is inigo. He was just so cool. and his backstory was sad. just awesome. the movie was a great source of entertainment. It had, as TWErvin2 said, Good action and pacing as well and good foreshadowing and neat characters brought to life by the awesome actors portraying them.  My favorite part of the movie is the part when Wesley and Vizzini have the clever face-off. When Vizzini dies laughing. Priceless. I laughed for a good 5 minutes after that.


----------



## Guy

TWErvin2 said:


> Plus, some people say I sort of look like Vizzini.


Inconceivable!


----------



## acapes

DaFlaminUnicorn said:


> My favorite part of the movie is the part when Wesley and Vizzini have the clever face-off.



Fantastic scene huh?  Love the endless switching of drinks.


----------



## Addison

I have read the book and seen the movie and, for the first time in a long time, the movie won. It was a close call though. There were some details the movie left out that would have given some more depth to the characters and intensity to the plot. 

My top three favorite scenes:
1. Sword fight between Wesley and Inigo
2. Brawl between Wesley and Hesek....I don't think I spelled the big guy's name right. 
3. Wesley and Buttercup reunite in the castle, plus his banter with Humperdink


----------



## acapes

Addison said:


> 1. Sword fight between Wesley and Inigo



Immortal fight scene - love the dialogue there too


----------



## Guy

"You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you."
"You seem a decent fellow. I hate to die."


----------



## acapes

Some trivia:

As You Wish: Little-Known Facts About The Princess Bride on Its 25th Anniversary | Tor.com

Didn't know about Mandy's father but some of the other bits I'd read.


----------



## SeverinR

It is classic, same as rocky horror picture.
It carved its nich out of the existing genre.
A humerous fantasy.
How many of this sub-genre can you name?
Even Monty Python can't claim the same sub genre.
Monty Python excelled at humerous fiction, but they didn't try to make a serious side to their 
fantasy.  I love Monty Python's fantasy's but they are a top a mountain of a different sub-genre.


----------



## Trick

SeverinR said:


> A humerous fantasy.
> How many of this sub-genre can you name?



I can honestly only think of one other: Stardust; and I haven't read the book. 

The Princess Bride has been a family favorite for my whole life and I actually just watched it at an outdoor movie night put on by some family friends. It was great, as usual


----------



## Ophiucha

All of you who hate Buttercup need to love yourselves more. :/ /kidding, but not really.

I also preferred the movie to the novel, although I actually read it before I saw it. I _tend _to prefer comedies on stage or screen, though, to the page. Shakespearean comedies, _Going Postal_, etc.. I just rarely laugh out loud over a book, so it doesn't work as well for me. But the movie is great - excellent cast, 80s fantasy feel, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## acapes

SeverinR said:


> It is classic, same as rocky horror picture.
> It carved its nich out of the existing genre.
> A humerous fantasy.
> How many of this sub-genre can you name?
> Even Monty Python can't claim the same sub genre.
> Monty Python excelled at humerous fiction, but they didn't try to make a serious side to their
> fantasy.  I love Monty Python's fantasy's but they are a top a mountain of a different sub-genre.



Excellent point - it's got to be one of the trailblazers of the sub, genre, huh?

Funniest moment - the impressive clergyman?


----------



## acapes

Trick said:


> I can honestly only think of one other: Stardust; and I haven't read the book.
> 
> The Princess Bride has been a family favorite for my whole life and I actually just watched it at an outdoor movie night put on by some family friends. It was great, as usual



Great example - I haven't read the book yet either but I remember enjoying the film. Especially the guard at the border - can't remember his name!


----------



## acapes

Ophiucha said:


> All of you who hate Buttercup need to love yourselves more. :/ /kidding, but not really.
> 
> I also preferred the movie to the novel, although I actually read it before I saw it. I _tend _to prefer comedies on stage or screen, though, to the page. Shakespearean comedies, _Going Postal_, etc.. I just rarely laugh out loud over a book, so it doesn't work as well for me. But the movie is great - excellent cast, 80s fantasy feel, can't go wrong with that.



That's interesting - I find myself a bit the same, there's only a few books that have made me laugh out loud over the years (Hogfather is one). I'm curious, how did you find the book?


----------



## acapes

Some interesting info here - I didn't know the cast got back together, couple years back now

9 Things We Learned at Last Night’s ‘Princess Bride’ Reunion – Flavorwire


----------



## Tom

Had a little fan-swoon when I saw this thread. I first saw The Princess Bride at seven, and have watched it at least three or four times a year since. 

My favorite scene by far is the swordfight atop the Cliffs of Insanity. That scene is what got me into fencing at 11. I just thought it was the coolest thing ever. (Still do.)

I can quote every line in the movie.

What do you think of the book?


----------



## acapes

Tom Nimenai said:


> Had a little fan-swoon when I saw this thread. I first saw The Princess Bride at seven, and have watched it at least three or four times a year since.
> 
> My favorite scene by far is the swordfight atop the Cliffs of Insanity. That scene is what got me into fencing at 11. I just thought it was the coolest thing ever. (Still do.)
> 
> I can quote every line in the movie.
> 
> What do you think of the book?



Hey Tom!

Such an awesome film, huh?  Cool, do you still fence? Amazing scene, love the ' I hate to die ' line, classic.

I liked it, yeah. Hard to judge it against the film, since I saw the film first, but the book definitely had some moments.


----------



## Tom

Yes, it is an undoubtedly awesome film. I still fence, and a lot of people in my club have seen Princess Bride as well. Since I started fencing, I've come to realize that _every move in the clifftop fight is real._ All of that--you can do all of that with a foil and a partner who isn't afraid to get knocked out at the end of the bout. (And perhaps some gymnastic equipment. Unfortunately, most fencing venues don't contain uneven parallel bars to swing off of or stairs and things to climb up and jump off.)

You know that one scene where Westley gets his foot under his rapier, flicks it into the air, and catches it? We all taught ourselves how to do that one night during practice while the coach wasn't paying attention. 

I enjoyed the book for the most part. It's nice that William Goldman wrote the screenplay, so the movie and the book have the same sort of character. The book was familiar enough that I felt comfortable, but different enough from the movie that I stayed interested.


----------



## Vilya

I cannot overstate how much I love this movie. It definitely falls in the classic category for me.
The only other comedic fantasy I can think of, off the top of my head, is "Men in Rights".  Will just leave it at that 

I can and do quote every line in the movie, much to the chagrin of those around me.  I just can't help myself.

The book for me was pretty bland, but that could have been in part to the fact that I have watched the movie so many times that it was just old hat.  The movie, however has been, and likely always will be, one of my favorites of all time.

"No more rhyming now, I mean it."
"Anybody want a peanut."  

I still laugh every time.


----------



## acapes

Tom Nimenai said:


> Yes, it is an undoubtedly awesome film. I still fence, and a lot of people in my club have seen Princess Bride as well. Since I started fencing, I've come to realize that _every move in the clifftop fight is real._ All of that--you can do all of that with a foil and a partner who isn't afraid to get knocked out at the end of the bout. (And perhaps some gymnastic equipment. Unfortunately, most fencing venues don't contain uneven parallel bars to swing off of or stairs and things to climb up and jump off.)
> 
> You know that one scene where Westley gets his foot under his rapier, flicks it into the air, and catches it? We all taught ourselves how to do that one night during practice while the coach wasn't paying attention.
> 
> I enjoyed the book for the most part. It's nice that William Goldman wrote the screenplay, so the movie and the book have the same sort of character. The book was familiar enough that I felt comfortable, but different enough from the movie that I stayed interested.



I agree, I think we're lucky he was involved in the film, very much so!

Awesome - did the coach ever catch you? 

You should renact it for youtube one day?!! Too crazy? Tough set to replicate, as you mentioned ;D


----------



## acapes

Vilya said:


> I cannot overstate how much I love this movie. It definitely falls in the classic category for me.
> The only other comedic fantasy I can think of, off the top of my head, is "Men in Rights".  Will just leave it at that
> 
> I can and do quote every line in the movie, much to the chagrin of those around me.  I just can't help myself.
> 
> The book for me was pretty bland, but that could have been in part to the fact that I have watched the movie so many times that it was just old hat.  The movie, however has been, and likely always will be, one of my favorites of all time.
> 
> "No more rhyming now, I mean it."
> "Anybody want a peanut."
> 
> I still laugh every time.



Love those scenes - my favourite is the pauses around 'charm' and 'harm'


----------



## Tom

acapes said:


> I agree, I think we're lucky he was involved in the film, very much so!
> 
> Awesome - did the coach ever catch you?
> 
> You should renact it for youtube one day?!! Too crazy? Tough set to replicate, as you mentioned ;D



Yeah, she caught us at it after we'd sent a few too many foils clattering across the gym. It seems you can only get the hang of the trick after you've flipped your foil ten feet in the air a few times. 

Actually, our club used to do choreographed stage fencing for local Renaissance festivals and other venues. It's not exactly Princess Bride, but the foot- and bladework for the one routine was pretty close. We had costumes, stage foils, speaking lines--the works. Unfortunately, we don't do it anymore, but there's a demonstration video still floating around YouTube.

Here's the link: http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yRqzSoM24Y&list=FLh53eotupq0duXiFZWbWStQ


----------



## acapes

Awesome, Tom! Let me know if you post any more 

Interesting to see how much the 'off hand/free hand' (?) was used in the interaction - like striking the shoulder of the opponents' sword arm


----------



## Tom

acapes said:


> Awesome, Tom! Let me know if you post any more
> 
> Interesting to see how much the 'off hand/free hand' (?) was used in the interaction - like striking the shoulder of the opponents' sword arm



Trailing hand/trailing arm. If we had gone with a more traditional rapier style, the left hand would have been armed with a long knife called a _main-gauche_ or parrying dagger. But those are little expensive for our club budget.  Using the trailing arm isn't usually done in fencing, but for the stage routine we wanted extra drama. In a regular bout you'd get chewed out by the ref.

What's your favorite scene from Princess Bride?


----------



## acapes

Ah! Trailing hand/arm - cool, thank you 

Wow, yeah - just browsed a few on ebay and the price range there was $9k to $100.

Tough choice!

Probably that fight scene - 'I hate to die' is an amazing line, but I also love the Dread Pirate Roberts story itself. Geeze, really, really tough choice. The impressive clergyman is a great scene too


----------



## Tom

My favorite is the fight scene as well, though the Battle of Wits and Miracle Max's would have to be close seconds. 

Because I'm interested in filmography, for me it's amazing how perfectly the movie is paced. It never lags, it never feels rushed...It's also impressive how well the movie has stood the test of time. I mean, it was made in the eighties, but it doesn't feel dated at all. 

Well, besides the video game in the first scene. When I introduced my seven-year-old brother to the movie, he screeched, "What IS that thing?" when he saw the video game. He couldn't believe it was a video game, even when I explained to him that most video games from when I was his age looked a lot like that. Child of the Digital Age...


----------



## acapes

Yes! The Micacle Max scene - apparently improvised a fair bit?

Agreed - it's pretty damn ageless. And I agree about the pacing too, it never drags a second. And even the breaks with Kevin work perfectly too. Wait - another fav scene - Vizzini's death!!!!!

Hahaha! Show him Space Invaders or Pong next 

Love the older games, classics like Sonic & Mario, Chrono Trigger etc


----------



## Tom

Oh, Space Invaders is fun. 

Vizzini's death is a great scene. I think the dialogue in that scene is probably the best in the movie. I just can't get over Vizzini's last line: 



> You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders--the most famous of which is "Never get involved in a land war in Asia"--but only slightly less well-known is this: Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!"



...And cue hysterical laughter.


----------



## Noma Galway

I love the dialogue in that scene. Just. I love it. My favorite line there is "Have you ever heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates? Morons."

I learned the entire dialogue sequence for the fencing scene a couple years ago, and a friend and I were going to reenact it during lunch at school one day, but it never happened.


----------



## Tom

My friend and I wanted to do the same thing for our fencing club's Christmas party, but it never got off the ground. I still wish we could have done that--would have been so much fun.


----------



## Noma Galway

Oh yes. I would have been Inigo...mostly because I've got the accent down. Comes from quoting the movie so often, I guess.


----------



## Tom

I have an ear for accents and languages, and I think I've got Inigo's accent down pat. My most annoying impression by far, though, is the Impressive Clergyman. My friends always roll their eyes and groan when I start going, "Maaawwidge...maawidge is whutt bwings us toogevva tooday."


----------



## Noma Galway

Oh yes. I do that one too. I can imitate most of the characters from Princess Bride because of the sheer number of times I've watched it. Quoting along with the movie requires accurate impressions.


----------



## acapes

I might have posted this already - but really keen to read this as soon as possible!


----------



## AmberliFoxx

It is PURE GOLD! Did anyone catch what Westly said when Inigo asked him why he wore his mask? He said it was comfortable! And I'm just over here like "Well that was the _top_ half of your face..." I hate having stuff over my mouth, just another side thing from my insanity so *shrugs* ^v^


----------



## AmberliFoxx

Since I started fencing said:
			
		

> every move in the clifftop fight is real.[/I] All of that--you can do all of that with a foil and a partner who isn't afraid to get knocked out at the end of the bout. (And perhaps some gymnastic equipment. Unfortunately, most fencing venues don't contain uneven parallel bars to swing off of or stairs and things to climb up and jump off.)
> 
> You know that one scene where Westley gets his foot under his rapier, flicks it into the air, and catches it? We all taught ourselves how to do that one night during practice while the coach wasn't paying attention.


Oh my gosh, you fence???? I really want to, but idk if that's something I can find where I live.


----------

